# The Dog That Hates Mahler



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

arpeggio said:


>


It sounds like a hunting call. Maybe he's responding to the call of the hunt.


----------



## vtpoet (Jan 17, 2019)

Who says dogs aren't intelligent?


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

vtpoet said:


> Who says dogs aren't intelligent?


Or aren't musically talented? In fact, Walter Piston features a barking dog in his _The Incredible Flutist_ suite. I don't know how the animals actually audition for a chair with a symphony orchestra, but I've encouraged my hound Ol' Sam to give it a go next time the Philadelphia Orchestra plays the Piston piece. Ol' Sam seems more interested at the moment, however, in mastering Bach's _Das Wohltemperierte Clavier_ on my Roland Digital Piano. Oh, those temperamental artist types.


----------



## 89Koechel (Nov 25, 2017)

One of my cats LUVS Mahler, but can hardly stand rap music; funny, but I feel the same way. Anyway, nice post, arpeggio ... and maybe, someday, see how the dog feels about jazz or blues - eh? ... Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

There is a pretty decent Roald Dahl story about and oddly musical cat...


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/lifestyle/2021/08/11/animal-cognition-dog-bach-music/
"Not only does he hate music, but he hates classical music especially and the piano in particular. When I adopted him, I was learning to play Bach's Goldberg Variations, and he developed a vehement animus against the piece, howling and barking every time I practiced it. I wrote in passing about his aversion in a recent memoir about the Goldberg Variations, which I started learning in a futile attempt to mitigate grief after my mother died in 2011. I was mainly concerned with how humans experience music, how they use it to process emotion and give meaning and structure to life. But Nathan's dislike of the piece was so acute, I couldn't help but include it in the narrative. Did he really recognize the music? Could he pick Bach out of an aural lineup? And, if so, why does he so dislike a piece I love so much?"


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

clavichorder said:


> It sounds like a hunting call. Maybe he's responding to the call of the hunt.


Maybe Bruckner's Fourth (the hunting Scherzo) would be a good test to confirm it.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Years ago had a girlfriend whose dog would sing along when she'd sing the first three notes of *Somewhere Over the Rainbow*.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

pianozach said:


> Years ago had a girlfriend whose dog would sing along when she'd sing the first three notes of *Somewhere Over the Rainbow*.


Searching for a better life....


----------

